# Smelly Urine?



## Zoey

*Sorry if its TMI! But I noticed just lately my urine smells AWFUL all the time.

I know this sounds disgusting but its almost like the smell from raost chicken crisps! I have googled it, and no answer to it, not sure if it was normal, I don't think its an infection, as I have no other symptoms to follow, just the fact it smells horrible...

Anybody else suffered this?*


----------



## Sovereign

Sorry, i've no idea hun x


----------



## STACE F

Hi

OMG that was me 4 sure at 1st i thought i was not drinking enough but it stayed for a while but it is not as bad now thank god! Think it is normal early on with all the changes happening

x


----------



## Zoey

*Thats good, doesnt worry me much, just smells awful!*


----------



## Buffy71

Hi Zoey - dont forget as well, that your sense of smell is through the roof at the mo.


----------



## Zoey

*I cant smell anything though! I can only smell the urine...everything else doesnt really smell atall lol*


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mine totally stinks, has done for weeeks now.


----------



## mrstapster

I'm the same - can't stand the smell of myself!!!:rofl: have to wash myself after every wee!!! I was worried at first incase it was an infection -but it isn't, it just an acute sense of smell and a change in hormones!!

Sooo glad i'm not alone!!

xx


----------



## Lazy Leo

In early pregnancy I had a weird smell from my urine, not maybe as bad as you are describing but it was similar to when you eat asparagus, maybe a bit sweeter. I think its normal hun x


----------



## JayDee

Mine seems to be stronger than usual - but worse when I haven't drank enough (could tell this cos it was really dark as well)

Have a feeling being pregnant uses more water than usual, that could have something to do with it.


----------



## sheridon1984

I was going to post on the topic yesterday but I was too shy! :blush: I haven't had any awful smell just 'different' I had a packet of smoked ham snackajacks and when I pee'd it smelt of them! I used to have the same thing happen when I was little if I ate sugar puffs, it would smell of them all day!


----------



## Pato

I remember a very pungent odour when I was pregnant with my son 16yrs ago that has burned itself forever on my brain. I thot there was something wrong with me but realised the scent again in my SIL when she was preggers and came to the loo for a wee while I was in the shower. I realised then it must be a "stage" in pregnancy....so far though I haven't had that particular odour as yet but DH tells me I have a strong odour even though I can't yet pick it up..... don't worry about it...


----------



## Buffy71

on a related thing - is anyone elses really much yellower than normal? I'm drinking LOADS of water but its still brighter yellow than normal. Nice.....


----------



## Zoey

*Yep, mines the same, I wouldnt say bright yellow though, I would say a really dark yellow*


----------



## smartie

Not sure if its anything to worry about but just make sure you are taking in plenty of liquids :hugs:


----------



## AnotherMrs

I notice if I eat certain foods, usually onions, that it tends to smell. Which has never happened before, so I guess it's just horomones! I try to avoid onions now...


----------



## Mommy2Kian

* slowly puts down chicken flavoured crisps and picks up salt an vinegar instead*

:rofl:


----------



## RobenR

I found this with me, but thought I was being oversensitive even though it really is incredibly strong these days. Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## IrishBaby1109

Zoey said:


> *Sorry if its TMI! But I noticed just lately my urine smells AWFUL all the time.
> 
> I know this sounds disgusting but its almost like the smell from raost chicken crisps! I have googled it, and no answer to it, not sure if it was normal, I don't think its an infection, as I have no other symptoms to follow, just the fact it smells horrible...
> 
> Anybody else suffered this?*

it's normal, happens to some women- not all... it's just a higher hormone level in your urine (HCG).


----------



## pennysbored

Also, maybe its your prenantal vitamin?


----------



## Mrs Dot

Me too! thought it was just me! Sense of smell has gone through the roof too, when working with kids this can be a problem!!! :rofl:!


----------



## Maidenet

ha ha ha Mine is stronger, and I swear everything I eat is coming out in my wee!! Liek it smelt of potnoodle earlier lol xxx


----------



## BertieBones

Read somewhere that the smell + colour can change depending on what vitamin supplements you are taking, I'm taking Pregnacare and also have slightly wiffy wee!


----------



## inkdchick

i have had this smelly pee now for over a week and thought that there was something wrong with me, but now i am 3 days away from my next period date, and am starting to get sore boobs and feeling nauseaus now im getting quite excited to think it may be something really good. Thank you

I have been taking Pregnacare healthy for 3 years now and have never had this smelly pee thing before


----------



## brittanyland

:rofl: This made me laugh because I thought I was crazy. I was thinking the other day "I SWEAR it smells like frosted corn flakes!" lol. Pregnancy is so damn weird.


----------



## inkdchick

Hi Britannyland , thank you , i too thought that i was made as it smells awful and sweet all at the same time and even my DH noticed it too and says he isnt going to go for a pee after me anymore he will go before me :rofl:
Did your pee smell like that beofre you found out?


----------



## brandybum

I love this forum, I went for a wee about 10mins ago and thought my wee smelt quite funny too! It must be normal! We are weeing for two after all!


----------



## JaniceT

My pee stinks badly and was murky yellow during all 3 ICSI treatments. (even with 2 being BFN). Found out that it was caused by Progesterone Hormones either through the suppositories or naturally produced by the body. Sometimes, it smells worst than mens' pee!


----------



## chanidoll

phew was starting to panic, have had weird smelling wee today, quite strong and almost like flat old beer or stagnant water with a hint of sweet lol so hard to describe. Not been in any pain or needing to go more but was still worried it might be an infection. I am just over 16 wks and have been eating more spicy food than normal over past few days due to cravings so maybe thats it! Might see doc if it still smelling tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## britt0285

I am so glad you asked this question! I have the same problem! Its far worse if I am not drinking enough water.


----------



## chanidoll

silly me have found out asparagus makes your urine smell putrid and had been eating asparagus, i have eaten it before and never noticed but I prob ate a bit more than I usually would and sense of smell stronger etc the smell has gone now - been told sugar puffs make your wee smell too so I fancy experimenting with that lol!:blush:


----------



## Eira

I have a slight problem. Me and my ex had sex almost a month ago, it was my first time andI made him stop before anything major happened. But I'm still very worried that I might be pregnant. I can't say anything to my family or friends because I do not wish to be pregnant. I've noticed that my urine has smelled yucky for the past few weeks and it hurt after I urinated, the pain has mostly stopped and I think the smell has too. Any helpful tips and advice


----------



## Bun87

I'm so glad others have noticed a funny smell when they wee - I'm not alone! I thought it was because I wasn't drinking enough, but drank loads yesterday and still the same smell! x


----------



## Cetarari

Eating eggs gives me the same problem. I had a sausage egg mcmuffin the other day and by lunchtime my pee smelt vile. I had boiled egg earlier this week and by tea time, the exact same whiffy pee. I self tested with pee sticks and ruled out a UTI and the midwife checked again today and still clear, plus the smell wore off overnight both times. It's really odd since eggs don't normally do this to me!


----------



## jcombs35

Thank you for posting this!!! Mine has been darker in color and often smells sweet. :sick: Diabetes runs in my family, and since my mother has been diagnosed with it, I have been doing my best to prevent it. So when this first started, I was scared to death thinking my sugar was high, but when I tested it, it was perfectly normal. It doesn't seem to matter how much I drink, it's always got the darker color. The smell does get worse when I don't drink a lot though.


----------



## ltbustle

Eira said:


> I have a slight problem. Me and my ex had sex almost a month ago, it was my first time andI made him stop before anything major happened. But I'm still very worried that I might be pregnant. I can't say anything to my family or friends because I do not wish to be pregnant. I've noticed that my urine has smelled yucky for the past few weeks and it hurt after I urinated, the pain has mostly stopped and I think the smell has too. Any helpful tips and advice

Eira, you need to go to the doctor to get checked out. I don't know where you are or how old you are, but if your parents are a concern, many clinics do not require parental consent to see a minor. If you have pain during urination, it could be an STD.


----------



## EmmaRea

^^wss^^ sounds like an STD more than anything. =\


----------



## meandmrb2011

i drink TONS and if i dont then YES my wee is rather pongy lol


----------

